

Colosseo — keeping printed letters alive - tel
http://colosseotype.com/

======
Groxx
The video on the site is worth a watch-through too. Impressive piece, well-
designed video, and hopefully loads of sales for a job well done. Any
typography fans, this is probably right up your alley.

------
davidedicillo
What a beautiful piece of art. i really wish a people could appreciate more
all the knowledge and the though process behind design... not everything come
for $40 on Elance...

